# November 10, 1775



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2016)

Happy birthday Marines.

In the years after WWII, when the legendary photojournalist W. Eugene Smith sold prints of this image through his studio, he gave it the title "Sticks and Stones and Bits of Human Bone".

It's at first easy to miss the four figures in the foreground of the photograph. The eye is drawn to the explosion, then upwards, and back down and only then began to analyze the detail and to eventually spot the Marines crouched behind a bolder. There's not one inch of ground, one rock or gnarled tree that doesn't have a halo of dust being shaken off of it because of the concussion of the blast. It's a powerful image, one of my favorite war images ever.

Critics analyzing the photo will tell you that the presence of humans in the photo is important, because this gives scale to the image, but I say, no sir. Their presence is important because they are United States Marines. In that moment of blasting out a cave complex on Iwo Jima, those four Marines of that demolition unit represented the fist that our enemy was certain they would never feel. It really and truly comes down to "Somebody has to do it" and that's the United States Marine Corps.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 9, 2016)

Happy 241st Birthday, Marines!

Semper Fidelis....


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 9, 2016)

Semper fi, Marines.


----------



## CDG (Nov 9, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Marines.


----------



## Dame (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2016)

Semper Fi and Happy Birthday, Marines!

(Also, Rosetta Stone should offer you a discount on their English modules. )


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday, USMC.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy birthday, brother and sister Marines!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2016)

May be the truest thing you see today!


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 10, 2016)

Kill.

Semper Fi, Devils.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Marines!


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 10, 2016)

YUT and KILL


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2016)

Rah!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday U.S.M.C!  

Cheers to many many more!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> View attachment 17126



Damn I love your pics. Even from Vietnam you boys celebrated the birthday.

I'm assuming those cans of Bud are not exactly "ice cold"!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 10, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Rah!



You can EAS from the Marines, but you can't EAS the Marines from you!

Lifelong commitment! 

Long live the United States Marine Corps!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday, USMC!

(p.s. they share their birthday with Sesame Street...just sayin'   I kid, I kid)


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2016)

I bought a birthday cake for tonight and I'm going to cut it with my KaBar.


Fail GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I'm going to cut it with my KaBar



Please say it is your original Nam KaBar.
Please say it is your original Nam KaBar.
Please say it is your original Nam KaBar.
Please say it is your original Nam KaBar.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Please say it is your original Nam KaBar.
> Please say it is your original Nam KaBar.
> Please say it is your original Nam KaBar.
> Please say it is your original Nam KaBar.




Younger Brofus, as much as I'd like to tell you I still have my original Nam KaBar--all of my shit--including the KaBar, disappeared during my medevac. I was reunited with my wallet and ID card at some point, but that was it. The rest was probably reabsorbed into the Big Green Machine.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> all of my shit--including the KaBar, disappeared during my medevac.



Okay fine, I'll give you that one.  Did the Corps make you fill out a lost gear chit?  LOL


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Okay fine, I'll give you that one.  Did the Corps make you fill out a lost gear chit?  LOL




BWAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2016)

Agoge said:


> You can EAS from the Marines, but you can't EAS the Marines from you!
> 
> Lifelong commitment!
> 
> Long live the United States Marine Corps!



Do or die.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jarheads!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy bday crayon eaters. Semper Fi!





M.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2016)

A toast to the fallen.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 10, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> A toast to the fallen.



Hear, hear!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sad and happy.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Sad and happy.



So true, bro. We carry our fallen brothers with us until the day we join them.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 11, 2016)

Happy birthday, USMC. All the respect in the world.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy 242nd birthday you drunken savages! Semper Fidelis!


----------



## CDG (Nov 10, 2017)

We'll start a collection.  No Marine should be without crayons today.

In all seriousness, Happy Birthday Brothers.  To 242 years of savagely dispatching the enemies of this nation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2017)

I’m not as think as you drunk I am!

One of these years I need to get to a ball, again.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Marines!  

Here is to us and men like us; to fallen brothers, absent friends, and present colleagues.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Marines!!!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy birthday Marines


----------



## Muppet (Nov 10, 2017)

HBD brothers. Yut or what ever that is...

M.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2017)

Muppet said:


> HBD brothers. Yut or what ever that is...
> 
> M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 10, 2017)

Seems we had some them in the Army also....

M.


----------



## Dame (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy birthday, you magnificent better angels.  May the next two hundred years bring all the blood, bullets, and tasty crayons that humanity can muster.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2017)

I love machine guns. I love beer. I love the Corps. I love machine guns.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! A Marine meme using an Air Force F-15E. L to the O to the L.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 10, 2017)

Joyeux Anniversaire, and a toast to all past, present and future Marines.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! A Marine meme using an Air Force F-15E. L to the O to the L.



Just so you know, I am still actively searching the internet for a witty comeback to your uncalled for accurate observation!


----------

